# Bass with baby duck lodged in mouth.



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

From reddit:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

have also seen a pic of a snake coming out of a Bass' mouth too.
the things they'll eat.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

I caught a little bass(about a pound) last year from a farm pond behind my house. I kept him alive in a 75 gal tank for over a year. He would eat ANYTHING and I mean anything you put in the. We fed him lizards, crawfish, snakes, rats, huge salamanders, worms, my finger...or at least tried to. He was so fun to watch. Every time I walked in the room he would swim as fast as he could towards me ready for food. Best pet ever. R.I.P Bill. His name was Bill by the way. Hahaha.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Ya, Bass will eat almost anything.

Kevin


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I knew before I opened it that this wasn't going to be a fish you caught.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Hungry little fish. Hadn't even finished the duck and was trying to eat something else.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Seen a pic on other forum the other day of a cobia being cut open and must have been 20ish baby sea turtles, 2-3different types of whole crabs,and different bait fish. Never doubted the crabs or bait but the turtles for some reason surprissed me. I guess thats why the are so protected because they have so many natural preditors.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

I am 60 years old, but back when I was a Kid 10 - 15 years old, some Company actually made a baby duck artificial bait.
as I remember it it was mainly yellow, for feet it had 2 small spinner blades about a 1/2" each, and a treble hook on the back. and it was a little larger then a extra large chicken egg.
I don't remember who made it ?, but it was for Bass, Pike and Muskie.

Kevin


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Kevin B said:


> I am 60 years old, but back when I was a Kid 10 - 15 years old, some Company actually made a baby duck artificial bait.
> as I remember it it was mainly yellow, for feet it had 2 small spinner blades about a 1/2" each, and a treble hook on the back. and it was a little larger then a extra large chicken egg.
> I don't remember who made it ?, but it was for Bass, Pike and Muskie.
> 
> Kevin


Wasn't that the one that had a string tied to your line where when you jerked it, the string pulled, winding a spring that had the legs paddle? Kind of like the kids toys that pulling the string makes it move.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Randy M said:


> Wasn't that the one that had a string tied to your line where when you jerked it, the string pulled, winding a spring that had the legs paddle? Kind of like the kids toys that pulling the string makes it move.


 

that was a long time ago, 45 + years, but as I remember it, the feet were like small Colorado spinner bait blades, it was a top water bait, you just threw it out and wound it back in slowly.

Kevin


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

timeflies said:


> I knew before I opened it that this wasn't going to be a fish you caught.


 
The only wildlife, as of late, I can identify with is the skunk. And the goose egg.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Kevin B said:


> I am 60 years old, but back when I was a Kid 10 - 15 years old, some Company actually made a baby duck artificial bait.
> as I remember it it was mainly yellow, for feet it had 2 small spinner blades about a 1/2" each, and a treble hook on the back. and it was a little larger then a extra large chicken egg.
> I don't remember who made it ?, but it was for Bass, Pike and Muskie.
> 
> Kevin


I remember seeing those when I was a kid. Do they not make it anymore ?


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

welldoya said:


> I remember seeing those when I was a kid. Do they not make it anymore ?


 
I don't know if they still do or not ?, I haven't seen one sense I was a kid.

Kevin


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

there's quite a few listed on e-bay .


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

*Bass with baby duck lodged in mouth*

Back in the 60's I saw a bass eat a baby duck on Mitchel Lake in Al. A mother and 4 or 5 babies were swimming around some lilly pads. All of a sudden there was a splash and the last duck was gone. It never came back up.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Baitcaster said:


> there's quite a few listed on e-bay .


 

Yep, that is basically what I remember, but i was thinking they were a little more yellow, but that is it.
Some of these young Pups on here probably thought I was nuts :yes:.
Thanks for taking the time to find one :thumbup:.

Kevin


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

in the 60s i saw a gar eat a full grown duck behind pleasant grove elementary


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

Thats pretty neat. Cant say Ive ever seen a lure like that before. Just goes to show that when the fish are hungry they will eat just about anything.


----------

